# as long as



## shamblesuk

Ciao a tutti nell'afa estiva (anche qui in Inghilterra)!

Allora, la mia domanda.

Si dice in inglese, ad esempio _I'll come and see you *as long as* your parents aren't there._

Ti visiterò .....non ci sono i tuoi genitori.

In altre parole, _X will do Y as long as Z happens._

Come si renderebbe 'as long as'?

Lee


----------



## fran06

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Si dice in inglese, ad esempio _I'll come and see you *as long as* your parents aren't there._
> 
> Ti visiterò .....non ci sono i tuoi genitori.
> 
> In altre parole, _X will do Y as long as Z happens._


 
Ciao Lee

Verrò a trovarti *solo se* i tuoi genitori non saranno in casa.

X farà Y solo se succede Z

I hope it helps


----------



## ill3cm

Se capisco bene qui "as long as" pone una condizione...quindi io lo renderei con
*"Ti verrò a trovare, almeno che non ci siano i tuoi genitori".*

oppure

*"Ti verrò a trovare solo se non ci sono i tuoi genitori".*

*(A condizione che i tuoi genitori non siano in casa).*


----------



## pomello

Non credo di dare una risposta esaustiva nè accurata, ma il senso potrebbe essere "a condizione che" (e la frase potrebbe essere tradotta con "Ti vengo a trovare a condizione che non ci siano i tuoi genitori). 
Aspetta moodywop per la solita spiegazione accuratissima e piena di esempi. LOL

Edit: moodywop, questo è un complimento. Lo dico a scanso di equivoci.
Ri-edit: se parlassi con la mia ragazza, comunque, le direi "passo da te *solo se* i tuoi genitori non sono a casa"
Ri-ri-edit: c'è anche l'espressione "a patto che", ma anche questa si usa solo in certe situazioni e mai durante conversazioni informali


----------



## Max.89

As long as e' finchè,finquando,fino a che.

Verrò a trovarti finchè i tuoi genitori non ci saranno.


----------



## moodywop

pomello said:
			
		

> Aspetta moodywop per la solita spiegazione accuratissima e piena di esempi. LOL


 
Eccomi, Pomello (grazie del complimento ma la mia è una perversione, quindi godo a dare spiegazioni grammaticali . Almeno a voi interessano. I miei alunni non mi ascoltano neanche!)



"As long as" ha due sensi : "purché/a patto che/sempre che"(come nell'esempio di Lee) e un senso temporale ("you can stay [for]as long as you like" = puoi restare tutto il tempo che vuoi").

Dal Longman:

*as/so long as* a) used to say that one thing can happen or be true only if another thing happens or is true: _You can go out to play as long as you stay in the back yard._
b) used to say that one thing will continue to happen or be true if another thing happens or is true at the same time: _As long as we keep playing well, we'll keep winning games._

*(for) as long as* used to talk about something continuing for the amount of time that you want, need, or is possible _(come nel mio esempio)_

C'è un lungo thread sull'uso di _purché, a patto che, sempre che, finché _qui


----------



## pomello

Lo so che è una battuta "inflazionata", ma sotto la parola "esaustivo", nel dizionario, c'è la tua foto! LOL

Ciao


----------



## _priS

Sul dizionario di questo sito c'è scritto che "as long as" significa: finchè; purché.

Ma come fare a riconoscere quand'è che sta per finchè e quando per purchè?
Mettiamo che la frase sia: "As long as you go"... è "purchè tu vada" o "finchè non te ne vai"? O potrebbe essere entrambe e va riconosciuto nel contesto?
Graaazie!


----------



## kc1005

Come dovrei dire a mia figlia "The outlets won't hurt you as long as you don't go near them"?  "Le prese non ti fanno male finché non ti ci avvicini"?  Grazie.


----------



## Alessandrino

kc1005 said:


> Come dovrei dire a mia figlia "The outlets won't hurt you as long as you don't go near them"?  "Le prese non ti fanno male finché non ti ci avvicini"?  Grazie.


_Le prese non ti fanno (del) male, fintanto che non ti ci avvicini_. Yours sounds as perfect as I can tell. I would tend to avoid _del_, because it can covey a slightly different nuance.


----------



## armour65

kc1005 said:


> Come dovrei dire a mia figlia "The outlets won't hurt you as long as you don't go near them"? "Le prese non ti fanno male finché non ti ci avvicini"? Grazie.



Mi butto io siccome nessuno ti ha ancora dato una risposta (anche perche' questo e' un argomento che interessa anche a me). Aspettiamo la conferma dei madrelingua, pero'.

- Le prese di corrente non ti fanno male a patto che non le tocchi.
- Le prese di corrente non ti fanno male a condizione che non le tocchi.
- Le prese di corrente non ti fanno male a meno che non le tocchi.

Di altri suggerimenti sono sicuro che ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## Alessandrino

armour65 said:


> Mi butto io siccome nessuno ti ha ancora dato una risposta (anche perche' questo e' un argomento che interessa anche a me). Aspettiamo la conferma dei madrelingua, pero'.
> 
> - Le prese di corrente non ti fanno male a patto che non le tocchi.
> - Le prese di corrente non ti fanno male a condizione che non le tocchi.
> - Le prese di corrente non ti fanno male a meno che non le tocchi.
> 
> Di altri suggerimenti sono sicuro che ce ne sono tanti.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,

sono state dette cose molto istruttive. Io, però, vorrei riportare l'attenzione sul post iniziale di Sham, che ci dà questa frase inglese "I'll come and see you *as long as* your parents aren't there".

Per la traduzione, io proporrei: 

1. "Verrò a trovarti mentre i tuoi sono ancora via".
2. "Verrò a trovarti purché i tuoi non ci siano"

@kc.

"Le prese (di corrente) non ti fanno male se non le tocchi"

GS


----------



## infinite sadness

"Le prese non ti faranno nulla di male fino a quando non ti avvicini". Il bambino capirà.


----------



## horseman

Hi  everyone:

The finchè  vs.  finchè  non  is confusing me.  Don't we use just finchè  when saying "as long as"..for example .."You can drive a car as long as you have a license".   Puoi guidare una macchina finchè hai una patente ? 
However", finchè non to mean until ?  Ex.  "Put wine in the pan and cook until it evaporates".  Mettere il vino finchè non si evapora?   The use of the NON is so confusing.

Thanks  in advance for any help!


moodywop said:


> Eccomi, Pomello (grazie del complimento ma la mia è una perversione, quindi godo a dare spiegazioni grammaticali . Almeno a voi interessano. I miei alunni non mi ascoltano neanche!)
> 
> 
> 
> "As long as" ha due sensi : "purché/a patto che/sempre che"(come nell'esempio di Lee) e un senso temporale ("you can stay [for]as long as you like" = puoi restare tutto il tempo che vuoi").
> 
> Dal Longman:
> 
> *as/so long as* a) used to say that one thing can happen or be true only if another thing happens or is true: _You can go out to play as long as you stay in the back yard._
> b) used to say that one thing will continue to happen or be true if another thing happens or is true at the same time: _As long as we keep playing well, we'll keep winning games._
> 
> *(for) as long as* used to talk about something continuing for the amount of time that you want, need, or is possible _(come nel mio esempio)_
> 
> C'è un lungo thread sull'uso di _purché, a patto che, sempre che, finché _qui


----------



## egog

horseman said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> The finchè vs. finchè non is confusing me. Don't we use just finchè when saying "as long as"..for example .."You can drive a car as long as you have a license". Puoi guidare una macchina finchè hai una patente ?
> However", finchè non to mean until ? Ex. "Put wine in the pan and cook until it evaporates". Mettere il vino finchè non si evapora? The use of the NON is so confusing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



I think the right way to use "finche' non " is "*Non* puoi guidare una macchina *finche' non*  hai la patente" that means  
"you can't drive a car as long as you haven't a license",but you are right,a lot of italian people use "finche' non" in
a weird manner ,so they say(and sometimes me too)"metti il vino e fallo bollire finche' non evapora" with the meaning of "put the wine inside the pot and simmering until it evaporates",but "the right translation of"...finche non evapora" is "...until it doesn't evaporate"
that has no meaning.


----------



## Pat (√2)

horseman said:


> "You can drive a car as long as you have a license".   Puoi guidare la macchina solo se hai la patente.
> "Put wine in the pan and cook until it evaporates".  Versate il vino e fate cuocere finché non sarà evaporato.



Mi rendo conto che il "finché non" possa essere ostico. L'idea è questa: finché il vino NON sarà del tutto evaporato, continuate a far cuocere. Se c'è ancora del vino, continuate a far cuocere. Quando sarà evaporato, togliete dal fuoco.
Ehm... Temo di non aver chiarito granché 



egog said:


> a lot of italian people use "finche' non" in a weird manner.



Non è strano per niente, egog. E' l'italiano


----------



## Nunou

Ma è semplice...finché significa ben "fino a che"...poi l'azione/lo stato....(hai o non hai...sei o non sei ....fai o non fai...dici o non dici.... ecc. ecc. ...qualcosa/qualcuno).


----------



## fitter.happier

Come dice √2, non è né strano né sbagliato! In termini tecnici si chiama pleonasmo, ed è stato discusso già sul forum (ad esempio qui  )


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici:

"You can drive a car as long as you have a license" = Puoi guidare la macchina/l'auto(mobile) finché hai la patente
"Put the wine in the pan and cook until it evaporates" = Metti il vino nella pentola e fallo bollire finché evapora/finché non evapora

Dunque:

[Finché, Fino a che, Fintantoché, Fin tanto che, Fin quando, Fino a quando, Fino al momento in cui] possono essere seguite da un _non_ fraseologico, a meno che _finché_ (non) abbia il significato di *per tutto il tempo che*.
"L'azienda andò bene finché (= *per tutto il tempo che*) fu direttore lui".Qui _non_ sarebbe errato.  
(Spiegazione ed esempi presi dal Serianni) 

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Aggiungo, per chi non lo ricordi, che _fraseologico_, qui, vuol dire "che non ha una funzione precisa". Pensiamo a "Che cosa _non_ farei per vederla di nuovo".

Chiedo scusa ai Mod.

GS


----------



## Manu82

Io direi
*Verrò a trovarti, purchè non ci siano i tuoi genitori.
*oppure:
*Verrò a trovarti, a patto che non ci siano i tuoi genitori *(che alla fin fine è sinonimo di "solo se non").

Ciao!


----------



## Kabouterke

It apppears that Italian has a number of ways to translate "as long as". To be clear, I am not talking about the temporal word "finché" used to speak about a duration of time.

The possible translations I've found so far for "as long as" are: purché, a patto che, basta che, sempre che.

*Question 1: Which translations are the most literary/formal?*

I assume that they would be arranged in the following way?

[Literary]
Purché
a patto che
sempre che
basta che
[Colloquial]

*Question 2: Which is the most commonly used in everyday speech?*
Sempre che?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It obviously depends on the context and the specific sentence.


----------



## Kabouterke

I wouldn't say that that's so obvious, PaulfromItaly. As in every language, synonyms are always more literary or formal than the others (ex, "provided that" and "on condition that" are far more formal than "as long as"). Seeing that we have four possibilities stated here, and Italian works just like any other language, I'm very sure that it's possible to list which ones are generally more formal.


----------



## london calling

Paul's correct. Please give us a sentence in English: that way we can tell you which is best.


----------



## Kabouterke

I still disagree. I've learned to speak over four European languages, two of which are Romance, and they all function the same way. I'd be very surprised if Italian were somehow different in this respect. Nonetheless, if you really need an example sentence to work with, then we can use the following: "Lo comprerò [purché/a patto che/basta che/sempre che/a condizione che] sia di alta qualità".


----------



## london calling

We need an example sentence in English. Why do you assume the rest of us can  only speak a couple of languages, by the way?.


----------



## Kabouterke

Just ... nevermind.


----------



## london calling

Fine. We bow to your (obviously) superior knowledge of all Romance languages. Suit yourself.


----------



## Kabouterke

Actually, Germanic languages are my thing.


----------



## london calling

Whatever. You don't need our help, that much is clear.


----------



## chipulukusu

@Kabouterke, the fact of the matter is not how languages work but that this forum has rules and we are supposed to know them. Paulfromitaly's #24 post was his own way to remind us that rules are there to be followed.
But just for the sake of the fact that you have been the first and only one in this long thread to cite "_basta che"_ as a possible translation, I say that yes (definitely), this is the most colloquial form, and yes (probably) this is the most commonly used in every day speech.
Not to highlight this would have somehow reduced the service for learners.

In particular, I believe that the most common everyday translation for the very OP of this thread

_I'll come and see you *as long as* your parents aren't there_

is

_Verrò a trovarti basta che non ci siano i tuoi genitori._


----------



## Pietruzzo

chipulukusu said:


> Verrò a trovarti basta che non ci siano i tuoi genitori.


I think we need a semicolon here: "Verrò a trovarti; basta che non ci siano..."


----------



## chipulukusu

Pietruzzo said:


> I think we need a semicolon here: "Verrò a trovarti; basta che non ci siano..."


You are right Pietruzzo, it is ungrammatical without any punctuation. I would say that a simple comma could be enough, though.


----------



## Einstein

I think we do need a semicolon because the two parts can be written as stand-alone sentences (although often on an informal level I'm capable of putting only a comma).

This thread raises an AmE/BrE difference; I've often heard Americans say things like, "As long as you're here, you can give me a hand", meaning that because you are here, while you are here, you can give me a hand (visto che ci sei...). In BrE I would use "as long as" only in the sense of "purché" as explained by others, except in expressions like "as long as you like".

Americans please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## chipulukusu

Einstein said:


> I think we do need a semicolon because the two parts can be written as stand-alone sentences



Thank you for this valuable tip about grammar rules.


----------



## london calling

chipulukusu said:


> @Kabouterke, the fact of the matter is not how languages work but that this forum has rules and we are supposed to know them. Paulfromitaly's #24 post was his own way to remind us that rules are there to be followed.
> But just for the sake of the fact that you have been the first and only one in this long thread to cite "_basta che"_ as a possible translation, I say that yes (definitely), this is the most colloquial form, and yes (probably) this is the most commonly used in every day speech.


How do you know what Kabouterke  meant? He never gave us a sentence in English to discuss or any context at all.


----------



## chipulukusu

You are right LC I shouldn't have encouraged mere word listing on this forum 
To my discharge, I just wanted to point at an expression (_basta che_) that was left ignored before Kabouterke's infamous post 
Strange, as it is pretty common among native speakers.


----------

